
How to Cut Cake Fairly and Finally Eat It Too - maverick_iceman
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161006-new-algorithm-solves-cake-cutting-problem/
======
tedmiston
Sometimes it makes me sad to read something like this and see it be so readily
dismissed from the real world because of complexity. It makes me wonder how
much precision matters in practice vs principle.

> Even a simpler such algorithm would be unlikely to have practical
> implications, Brams cautioned, since the cake portions that players receive
> would typically include many tiny crumbs from different parts of the cake —
> not a feasible approach if you’re dividing something like a tract of land.

